# Paph Waimea canyon



## Sherry H (Jul 22, 2020)

Are these bumps ok or a disease?


----------



## Guldal (Jul 22, 2020)

If you by 'bumps' refer to the spots on the petals, it's no wonder, they are there, if you take a look at the ancestry of this complex hybrid:





Paphiopedilum Waimea Canyon







www.orchideya.ca





If you take a look at the circle chart at the bottom of the above page, you will find a lot of Paphs involved in this hybrid with quite a lot of spotting, some also 'bumpy', on the petals (e.g. sukhakulii, barbatum, acmodontum, callosum). Try to find online pics of the species involved in the hybrid, and I assure you, that you would - or at least you should - have more reasons for concern, if there were no spots, never mind how bumpy! 

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank u new at this type orchid and building a neat easily transportable collection from Nc to Florida. Love this forum!


----------

